# Tubal Ligation Experience? Anyone?



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I haven't done it myself, but I know my mother had an outpatient procedure years ago where they basically singe the blood vessels in your uterus and you can no longer produce a uterine lining so you can't get pregnant and don't have periods. After the procedure spotting can sometimes happen, but there is minimal recovery and takes care of most, if not all of the problem. It does not affect you hormonally however, so you may still have some cramps and PMS but my mom says that her cramps were (literally just had a hysterectomy yesterday due to unrelated issues) much less than before the procedure. Also no incisions!

I wish I could remember what it was called but your gyno will probably know.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Was that an ablation? I have looked into that and will discuss it with my Dr along with my other questions, but as I understand it, they don't like to perform it on women my age (26) and it is usually a treatment for endometriosis.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

About a year ago I had a tubal ligation paired with uterine ablation. I couldn't be HAPPIER!. I had a LOT of cramping ALL the time, I mean a LOT of A LOT. Not just with that time of the month, on a weekly and sometimes daily basis and at some times I couldn't even get out of bed. It was to the point that I didn't even notice that my abs were always cramped and it really had an effect on my riding. I also starting having horrible periods that were slowing getting worse. I had to wear a tampon, with a pad, with granny "depends" underwear and I still was scared to leave the house for 3 days.

After the tubal and the ablasion it was all gone, all of it. No cramps, no periods, not even spotting. My hormone levels are completely normal. I feel like I completely have my life back and I have had absolutely no side effects whatsoever. I was up and about the next day (it was done endoscopically), and I was given the ok to ride again in 2 weeks. Even my trainer could tell a huge difference in my riding saying I wasn't so stiff in the middle anymore.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

karliejaye said:


> Was that an ablation? I have looked into that and will discuss it with my Dr along with my other questions, but as I understand it, they don't like to perform it on women my age (26) and it is usually a treatment for endometriosis.


I just read this, don't know how I missed it.

I know they don't do the ablation on younger people because they are usually still planning on having children one day. If you get a tubal ligation, they generally are NOT reverseable and people who try to reverse them usually still can't get pregnant and have other complications. My doctor does them on anyone who warrants it, and is not at risk for getting pregnant later, either by tubal or other reasons. Once you have an ablation it is very very EXTREMELY dangerous to get pregnant.


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

I attempted to do the Essure procedure. Someone I knew had it done and she was so excited about it!

Basically it's a tiny metal coil that they insert into the tubes. After a couple of months, scar tissue forms around the coil and it blocks eggs from passing through the tubes. 

No hormones, no surgeries, just a quick in-office procedure. Google it, I wanted so badly to have it done! But alas, my tubes kept going into spasms and bent the coil. The doctor said she'd never seen that before, I was her first unsuccessful patient.


----------



## MyQHBooger428 (Jan 14, 2012)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> About a year ago I had a tubal ligation paired with uterine ablation. I couldn't be HAPPIER!. I had a LOT of cramping ALL the time, I mean a LOT of A LOT. Not just with that time of the month, on a weekly and sometimes daily basis and at some times I couldn't even get out of bed. It was to the point that I didn't even notice that my abs were always cramped and it really had an effect on my riding. I also starting having horrible periods that were slowing getting worse. I had to wear a tampon, with a pad, with granny "depends" underwear and I still was scared to leave the house for 3 days.
> 
> After the tubal and the ablasion it was all gone, all of it. No cramps, no periods, not even spotting. My hormone levels are completely normal. I feel like I completely have my life back and I have had absolutely no side effects whatsoever. I was up and about the next day (it was done endoscopically), and I was given the ok to ride again in 2 weeks. Even my trainer could tell a huge difference in my riding saying I wasn't so stiff in the middle anymore.


If you don't mind my asking did you find out why you were like this? I am the EXACT same way. I have cramps pretty much every day. When I have my period it is so heavy and long (I had heavy bleeding and cramps for 8 days last month) I didn't leave the house the whole time. Cramps were so bad I was throwing up and nothing helped. My doc says my problems come from being overweight so she won't prescribe me anything to see if it will help like birth control (I'm single so she doesn't feel I need it).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

MyQHBooger428 said:


> My doc says my problems come from being overweight so she won't prescribe me anything to see if it will help like birth control (I'm single so she doesn't feel I need it).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I think you should find a new gynocologist! Denying treatment to someone due to them being single is a load of bull! Finding some one who is sympathetic and willing to help with extreme cramps is difficult...I know, this will be my 4th gyno to try. I am not sure I buy that it is due to being overweight, either. I am considered UNDERweight according to BMI and I have similar symptoms (except I barely bleed at all, just the horrific cramps before and during). 
Good luck!

Also, DH and I are not planning on having children at all, so it'll be a two birds, one stone kind of deal. Although I have had 2 gynos tell me they would NOT do permanent procedures on someone my age, since I may change my mind. Complete and utter age discrimination in my mind. If we want children, we are both OK with adoption...my dad was adopted so i actually love the idea! Just so frustrating!


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

I had a tubal ligation after my son was pulled out during a C-Section at 22 yrs of age. I was warned that it might cause me to go into menopause sooner and may or may not change my menstrual cycles. 

Before the ligation, my periods were pretty irregular (skipping months or sometimes 2 in a month) but lasted about 6-7 days. Now they are little more regular but super duper heavy and last 8-12 days. I too have to use a tampon, with a back up pad and sleep with a towel under me for 2-3 days. I have gone to several doctors and have had ultrasounds done and they find nothing to "treat". They have only offered to put me on the pill to "regulate" my hormones but all the pills I have tried have me spotting daily, so I've just left it alone. BTW, I had the tubal ligation done 17 years ago. 

I have pondered the treatments that stop periods but wonder about whether that is healthy/safe for the body. My body doesn't seem to do what other bodies do lol.

I'm not sure what effect it has had on my PMS...could just be "old age" but I now have warning signs where I didn't before. I start mildly cramping about 4 days before and get really hot body temperature wise a couple days before. About a week before I *might* get a bit snappy too lol. But nothing extreme...at least from my perspective.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am REALLY tentative about these surgeries, since the possible side effects are exactly what I am trying to avoid: heavy periods, painful cramping, early menopause (all due to accidental injury of blood supply during suregery).
Yet I am pretty much out of options for b/c. Hormones (the pill the ring, the patch) have made me depressed to the point of suicidal tendancies. I am allergic to nonoxyl-9 (spermicide) thus cannot use sponges, cervical caps or many male or female condoms. According to my first gyno, I have a tilted uterus so I am not a good candidate for an IUD (plus, there is the chance they too will cause extreme cramping). I just want to be spayed! lol


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Your reasons are pretty much the same reasons I wanted to have the tubal ligation done too. I hated remembering to take the pill, plus I had all the wrong side effects and everything else seemed to be a hassle so permanency was what I was after. Besides, I had already had 3 kids, so I knew I was done. 

Aside from whatever changes have happened (it could have happened the same way naturally for all I know) I think it was the best thing for me. There is a freedom in not having to worry about b/c and ingesting/implanting/injecting anything that I think it was absolutely worth it. 

The choice is yours.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

MyQHBooger428 said:


> If you don't mind my asking did you find out why you were like this? I am the EXACT same way. I have cramps pretty much every day. When I have my period it is so heavy and long (I had heavy bleeding and cramps for 8 days last month) I didn't leave the house the whole time. Cramps were so bad I was throwing up and nothing helped. My doc says my problems come from being overweight so she won't prescribe me anything to see if it will help like birth control (I'm single so she doesn't feel I need it).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My first doctor told me that I was just complaining about things that are just "normal female complaints" and wouldn't even look in to it. I started going to an office designed around women "Physicians for Women" is what it's called. I do know I had an IUD that had moved by my doctor said this wouldn't cause the heavy periods, etc and said that this just happens with some women but that there are ways to correct it.


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

karliejaye said:


> I am REALLY tentative about these surgeries, since the possible side effects are exactly what I am trying to avoid: heavy periods, painful cramping, early menopause (all due to accidental injury of blood supply during suregery).
> Yet I am pretty much out of options for b/c. Hormones (the pill the ring, the patch) have made me depressed to the point of suicidal tendancies. I am allergic to nonoxyl-9 (spermicide) thus cannot use sponges, cervical caps or many male or female condoms. According to my first gyno, I have a tilted uterus so I am not a good candidate for an IUD (plus, there is the chance they too will cause extreme cramping). I just want to be spayed! lol



Seriously, google the Essure procedure. It's done in an office visit.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Doctors are reluctant to do a tubal on someone young and single in case the patient should change her mind. I don't think it's the doctor's decision but the patient should be made fully aware of all the pros and cons. Unfortunately, they get to call the shots - we're just women and don't know what we want.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Doctors are reluctant to do a tubal on someone young and single in case the patient should change her mind. I don't think it's the doctor's decision but the patient should be made fully aware of all the pros and cons. Unfortunately, they get to call the shots - we're just women and don't know what we want.


Ain't that the truth... :evil: In some ways I almost consider myself fortunate that I'm forced into using an IUD or permanent sterilization as my only options for BC. I LOVE my IUD. Don't have to think about it for another two years at least and if I ever DID decide to have children (thinking I may raise a well-bred foal or something instead... pondering that idea for more than a few years in the future), I could at least have the option to try, though it's not likely that my autoimmune issues will allow me to carry successfully. If I had a normal immune system it would be highly unlikely that I could easily find an OBGYN to even do the procedure.

I hate when people tell me that I'll probably change my mind. I realize that I'm only 22, but shoot... I've been in out and around any reasons why I might _possibly_ have a kid and simply can't find any that appeal to me. Actually I'm with OP, if I really DID want a child, adoption sounds much better to me!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Isn't it amazing that everyone else knows us better than we know ourselves. It also amazes me that we get however far in life we're at, that we made it without them and will continue to do so. BTW, I had a tubal and didn't get advice but all the horror stories - you know the ones - a friend of a friend, or someone down the street or I read..... Anyway, it's a decision I've never regretted. My sis was supposed to get one, then hubby grandly said he'd get a vasectomy, which never happened. Sis' IUD wasn't the right one for her, very painful, spotting. She wanted it out. The doctor said to leave it in another month while her system gets used to it. HUH! She wound up with a partial hysterectomy from an infection. See, being a woman, she was too dumb to know what she wanted. She had a tilted uterus.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> My first doctor told me that I was just complaining about things that are just "normal female complaints" and wouldn't even look in to it.


Was this a male doctor, by any chance? Because it sounds like it. I've met a few like that - they have no idea, and are basically pontificating in an experiential vacuum to which they seem oblivious. :twisted:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I had a tubal ligation when I was about 35 years old. I had no problems with it at all. I didn't even miss work. 

I later had a hysterectomy.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

I had similar probs OP, heavy periods, severe cramping and clotting, PMS etc etc. After having two high risk pregnancies, diagnoses of fibroids and a bi-cornate (sp) uterus, by Dr suggested a Mirena IUD. 

It it the BEST thing ever! I LOVE the fact that it took care of birth control, and all the other stuff. It has a slow release progesterone coating. Once it settled down, I had no periods, or if I'm unlucky a bit of spotting. I get no cramping and my PMS is a lot better. I'm onto my second one (they last five years).

It is completely and easily reversible if need be, it was done at the Dr office, it was relatively cheap and it worked.

It might be worth asking about


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

The appointment with a new gyno was yesterday and I must say, I FINALLY found one who is a good listener and understands. She strongly suspects I have endometriosis and is having me get an ultrasound next week to rule out other things such as tumors or fibroids. Then we will discuss surgery and she is even willing to do a tubal while in there. After the ultrasound we will have a meeting to thoroughly discuss it all.
I am so relieved to finally have someone validate that my pain is NOT normal, though now I am a bit scared of the diagnosis.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I had mine done, when I had my second child. I was a C section only due to a badly broken pelvis from a horse wreck in my early years. I had no side effects and it was business as usual after my 6 week mandatory time off.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Many years ago, I had a tubal ligation. At that time, I had to get my husband's written permission (If you don't think I wasn't furious, then you don't know me.) I had had 2 C-sections, 22 months apart with major surgery in between. My ob-gyn recommended that I not get pregnant again and STILL I needed my husband's ok!
The doctor was reluctant to do it because I was only 24. BUT HE TOLD ME NOT TO GET PREGNANT AGAIN! SHEESH. Some doctors are just idiots! I told my doctor that he had better cut those tubes, tie them off and cauterize them because if I did get pregnant again, HE would be paying child support! 

The only side effect I ever had was a permanent lack of any need for birth control.  It doesn't affect your hormones so if they are messed up, it's not going to make them any better.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Gotta love the doctor recommending a treatment, yet being reluctant and requiring spouse's permission! Yikes!

Thank you all for your stories. I am in crazy research mode now with the (suspected) endo diagnosis and not liking the rate of recurrence even after surgery. I have a list of questions for my Dr a mile long. Next week is our consultation and then I will be scheduling surgery for early winter. 
Now I need to try and find the really good fact sheet on POTS and anasthetics, since I am more at risk of complications than the general population...sigh, some days I feel like a lemon!


----------

